# Full recipe for SMOKED SEA SCALLOPS...



## sargent

~~Okay so here's what you do:

1. Defrost scallops/ Or use fresh sea scallops

2. Make brine for scallops (1/4 sugar or brown sugar, 1/3 cup salt, 1 quart water)

3. Place scallops in brine covered for 8 hours

4. Pat dry the scallops

5. Heat smoker to 225 degrees

6. Use mesquite/hickory or apple wood chips for smoking

7. Place scallops in smoker and smoke for 45min-1hr at most (flip once so smoke flavor gets on both sides)

8. DO NOT OVERCOOK! Will be rubbery and dry if overcooked, not edible.

ENJOY!

Recipe courtesy of Whole Foods- Seafood Dept.


----------

